# Laptopversicherung per SMS



## Hofstetter (21 August 2017)

ich bekam mehrfach schon SMS in der mir eine laptop und Handyversicherung angeboten wird, samt link.
Kann es gefährlich sein auf diesen Link zu klicken ?


----------



## BenTigger (21 August 2017)

Ja


----------

